# Audi Mug



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

been looking for a *decent* Audi mug for work, all the ones i can find are them crappy KoolArt photos,

was loking for something like this:

http://www.zazzle.co.uk/audi_logo_mug-1 ... 2597425925

anyone know of anything else ?


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

foxie said:


> been looking for a *decent* Audi mug for work, all the ones i can find are them crappy KoolArt photos,
> 
> was loking for something like this:
> 
> ...


Oi! I like my CarAtrz one ta muchly -nice blue roadster with personalised plate :x


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

It would be fine if one matched my car, but the ones i can find dont


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I got one personalised with my car reg and user name a few years back, I'll see if I can find it for you


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

£12.45 for a mug with Audi and 4 rings on it for work? :roll: . Would have thought if you were a loyal customer at your local dealer they could have thrown you one of those in for free at some point if they do them. Go and buy a plain mug and get your TT designed on it instead, at least it will be less boring to look at even if it works out bit more money


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

£12.45. That must be for a set of 6?


----------



## foxie (Jun 15, 2008)

i made that myself on the site :lol: to give you an idea... i think you can get one customised on ebay for a fiver


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

foxie said:


> i made that myself on the site :lol: to give you an idea... i think you can get one customised on ebay for a fiver


 :lol: ok your forigiven Foxie your a bloke so you may need some help styling it from a female to give it that bit of extra twinkly, glittery, sparkle and something you can lovingly look at and admire with a smile whilst enjoy ya cuppa  . I've started to colour code the inside pink for you, ok?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I have one from snapfish with a piccy of the car on , they often have offers and cost next to nowt if you go through Quidco and colect from your nearest Jessops.


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

i was livin the dream when i had my old rado :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

foxie said:


> been looking for a *decent* Audi mug for work, all the ones i can find are them crappy KoolArt photos,
> 
> was loking for something like this:
> 
> ...


Yes, come to Stanford Hall. I can bring some  
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=132189


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Try these people :

http://www.photobox.co.uk/

I think it was Kell who recommended them to me a couple of years ago - they're brilliant.

My mug has got two pics of MY car on it, wrapping around the mug 8)

Click on Photo Gifts > Home Gifts

They start at £7.99


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jack123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> This Audi mugs would be a great gift for a car lover and or owner of an Audi. [smiley=dude.gif]


If the link didn't say no longer available :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TeeTees said:


> Try these people :
> 
> http://www.photobox.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Hi, Just ordered 2, TT & XR3. 30% off, £17 delivered.
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Dotti said:


> £12.45 for a mug with Audi and 4 rings on it for work? :roll: . Would have thought if you were a loyal customer at your local dealer they could have thrown you one of those in for free at some point if they do them. Go and buy a plain mug and get your TT designed on it instead, at least it will be less boring to look at even if it works out bit more money


At £12.45 the only mug there is the one who buys one. :lol:


----------

